# Who eats Liver Pills??



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

I eat UniLiver dessicated Liver pills like candy! I always have them on me no matter where I go! I think that everyone who wants to grow should keep them on you at all times!!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 22, 2003)

Ummm I don???t know about chewing them but I do swallow them with a glass of water.


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

I try not to chew them, but I have! They aren't the best tasting thing there is to put in your mouth, but swallowing 20 of these things whole gets old after a while.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 22, 2003)

lol yeah you tell me, I take 24 pills of Beverly Ultra 40 thru the day. But I tell ya, I would not chew on those things.


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

I use the Uniliver from Universal. Hey I have heard of Beverly it is supposed to be one of the best right???


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh yeah, much better quality than Universal for sure...


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

What's the price? I get Uniliver 500 tabs for like 10 bucks.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 22, 2003)

Beverly Ultra 40 is $28. Worth every penny considering their quality.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 22, 2003)

Stole this from another forum...

The amount of Ultra 40 that you should take depends on your level of training and energy needs. Beginners can start at six tablets per day (two per meal), and intermediates should take no less than six liver tablets per meal over three meals or 3 - 5 tablets per meal over 5 - 6 daily meals. Advanced bodybuilders make fantastic progress on 30-40 liver tablets per day over periods of time. Incidentally thirty of Beverly???s Ultra 40 is equivalent to the 100+ of the desiccated liver tabs that the old-timers took to achieve tremendous drug free gains. You can take in tremendous amounts of protein and nutrients without large amounts of food. Bodybuilding has a few basics responsible for gains in size and strength ??? hard training, total calories, protein and in our opinion, the best Liver Extract, Beverly???s Ultra 40.


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

How many pills do you get for 28bucks?


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabyArnold *_
> How many pills do you get for 28bucks?



500 pills


----------



## Jag (Aug 21, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, much better quality than Universal for sure...


i realise this is an old thread but i'm halfway through my *Universal Liver* & have a bottle of *Beverlys* which i'm going to try next.

KataMa, what differance did you find between the two? Universals is quite a bit cheaper but i have read that a lot of people prefer Beverly's.

wondering why.

Jag


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 21, 2004)

Jag said:
			
		

> i realise this is an old thread but i'm halfway through my *Universal Liver* & have a bottle of *Beverlys* which i'm going to try next.
> 
> KataMa, what differance did you find between the two? Universals is quite a bit cheaper but i have read that a lot of people prefer Beverly's.
> 
> ...



Just finish your Uniliver. I remember reading an article on Beverly Ultra 40 once. I???ll try to find it and post it here. I think Tank316 was the once who posted it once, so man if you still have that handy and see this post it here if you don???t mind


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 21, 2004)

Jag said:
			
		

> i realise this is an old thread but i'm halfway through my *Universal Liver* & have a bottle of *Beverlys* which i'm going to try next.
> 
> KataMa, what differance did you find between the two? Universals is quite a bit cheaper but i have read that a lot of people prefer Beverly's.
> 
> ...


hey jag,
more or less just quality.


----------



## samat631 (Aug 27, 2004)

is there any need to take a pro liver supplement if your not on steriods or prohormones??


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 27, 2004)

samat631 said:
			
		

> is there any need to take a pro liver supplement if your not on steriods or prohormones??


your thinking liver support supps


----------



## Jag (Aug 27, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> hey jag,
> more or less just quality.


 

just started my Beverly's yesterday.

they're easier to chew up & taste *much* better.

Jag


----------



## solid10 (Aug 27, 2004)

BabyArnold said:
			
		

> I try not to chew them, but I have! They aren't the best tasting thing there is to put in your mouth, but swallowing 20 of these things whole gets old after a while.


Holy moly

I tried them years ago but they gave me gas, I think I made some gains from it.


----------



## brodus (Aug 27, 2004)

Jag, you seriously chew them up?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 27, 2004)

*BURP*


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 27, 2004)

buff_tat2d_chick said:
			
		

> *BURP*



But I love the taste of flax oil...go figure


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 28, 2004)

Jag said:
			
		

> just started my Beverly's yesterday.
> 
> they're easier to chew up & taste *much* better.
> 
> Jag


i used both BI and universal,i prefer BI's.


----------



## Jag (Aug 31, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> i used both BI and universal,i prefer BI's.


Tank, i've found i'm a lot less bloated since starting the BI's even though i'm taking more.
i suppose you get what you pay for.

Jag


----------



## Jag (Aug 31, 2004)

brodus said:
			
		

> Jag, you seriously chew them up?


yes...really!!! 

i read once on a Vince Gironda article that they digest a lot easier when you chew them up.

Beverly's taste much, much better.

Jag


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

Why you need it: Dessicated liver is a veritable staple in bodybuilding, it has been around since the 1950's and was strongly popularized by the late Iron Guru, Vince Gironda. Gironda saw the enormous potential of liver. After all it's a great source for additional amino acids to begin with. It's also rich in all kinds of vitamins, especially B-complex vitamins. It is also a potent source of Iron, something most people on a diet high in calcium will be thankful for. I drink 1-2 gallons of milk a day when bulking so obviously I get a lot of calcium. P450 is a liver-protecting enzyme that is also found in glandular dessicated liver. So it's a versatile source of nutrients for next to no money. Dessicated liver also has a bit of a water retention effect when bulking, allowing more nutrients to be stored and used in the body. I once saw someone gain 7 pounds in 7 days, mostly water, but consequently turn it in to a tremendous lean mass gain over the next couple of months. 

How it works: The extra bio-available amino acids provide a worthy ally in your battle against catabolism, whether making an already high protein meal even higher in protein with an excellent ratio of amino acids, or supplying some amino's between meals to keep nitrogen and GH levels high throughout the day. The extra vitamins are a bonus in todays world of processed foods, and if you get a lot of calcium in your diet, odds are you'll benefit from the rich source of iron. Combined with all the pills people tend to stack these days, a hefty dose of P450 and vitamin B6 is not too much luxury for the health-conscious bodybuilder. 

How to use it: Pick a good reputable brand that marks the contents of its tabs in grains, because otherwise you have no way of knowing how many grains you have to a gram. A good brand could be Uni-Liver by Universal, which averages 30 grains per tab. Take three doses of the stuff daily, with meals or between meals for nitrogen retention. For mere a mere addition, use 3 times 2-4 tabs (60-120 grains), for those seeking maximum benefit and better recuperation, three doses of 4-6 tabs (12-18 grains) would be better suited. At this rate a batch of 500 tabs still lasts you a month and should run you no more than 10-12 bucks. A great deal if you ask me. This is definitely one of the products I most strongly recommend.


----------



## DemolitionNine (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm taking Liver-Health / Support pills at the moment as part of my PCT to a M1T cycle.

 They seem to do their thing pretty well.  I usually don't support GNC, but I picked the ones up that are in the Blue Glass bottle with the red top.  90 Pills for like $10.00, they were on sale.  I was in a hurry, and didn't want to hunt down any others, so I just nabbed those on my way home. 

 I've noticed since I started taking them, that I no longer feel like I have "indigestion" and that I'm hungry more often?  I dunno if it's just my workout or what.  I pretty much starting taking them as a precautionary thing, since the M1T was probably not the best thing for my liver.  (it sure was for my biceps though! hehehe)

 So yes, I'm taking them @ the moment,

 -Matt


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 15, 2005)

MY GOD!!! I didnt even have a clue this existed... I feel like such a moron now coz everything im reading about it makes a lot of sense....


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2005)

Are liver pills a necessity?


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

DemolitionNine said:
			
		

> I'm taking Liver-Health / Support pills at the moment as part of my PCT to a M1T cycle.
> 
> They seem to do their thing pretty well. I usually don't support GNC, but I picked the ones up that are in the Blue Glass bottle with the red top. 90 Pills for like $10.00, they were on sale. I was in a hurry, and didn't want to hunt down any others, so I just nabbed those on my way home.
> 
> ...


Youre thinking Milk Thistle, for liver health. 

Min0 is talking about Dessicated Liver Tabs. Basically, just powdered Argentinian Cow's Liver. 

Its not only a good source of aminos, but its also a good source of B vitamins. However, they taste like ass.


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Are liver pills a necessity?


No, not a necessity. No supplements are. But, if you already take the basics like protein, creatine, multi, etc; then it might be worth thinking about. 

Uniliver is a good brand, but Beverly is best, IMO.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2005)

where can I find more information on them?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Are liver pills a necessity?


I can say they will make a difference! If you want an edge, take them.


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> where can I find more information on them?


Quote from an article:
"In terms of dessicated liver supplementation???this is somewhat of a forgotten supplement. At one time it was very popular with the bodybuilding community but I think that was back in the 1970's during Arnold's heyday. An article written in 1992 titled "Be Good to Your Liver" claims that it has helped many. It is obtained from the liver of select-healthy cattle. It is free of fat and dessicated at temperatures beneath 37 degrees Celsius allowing the retention of "raw" enzymes as well as hormones. Liver contains high amounts of vitamins A and B, folic acid, as well as selenium. All of those are believed to help prevent against diseases, act as antioxidants, and aid in energy metabolism. I do not use this supplement (4). "

But here is a link with (marketing) info: http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/liver.html

I think it is worth it, I recommend Uniliver.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Youre thinking Milk Thistle, for liver health.



That's right, I have liver disease and that's recommended for that illness.



			
				du510 said:
			
		

> Min0 is talking about Dessicated Liver Tabs. Basically, just powdered Argentinian Cow's Liver.


 
That's right.



			
				du510 said:
			
		

> Its not only a good source of aminos, but its also a good source of B vitamins. However, they taste like ass.



Again, correct.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I can say they will make a difference! If you want an edge, take them.



I took them as a teen and they were worth it.


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> That's right, I have liver disease and that's recommended for that illness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thank you Min0.


----------



## huesoloco (Jan 16, 2005)

Well I'm going to have to look into this.


----------

